# Fine resin inlay on finished plaster wall



## Tom777 (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm going for broke that someone here might have experience or insight with this..

So I wish to use resin to create a small symbol or shape in finished plaster on a wall. To aid this, the project will likely be done on a roughly 6" x 6" cut out piece of finished plaster wall, placed back on the wall in a space made and jointed up etc suitably.

The purpose of the resin is to look clean and seamless on the wall, allow a light in the back to illuminate the resin, and basically, and ELLABORATELY! replace the physical light switch.

Any thoughts or tips on how this might be achieved with high precision and a seamless clean finish would be very much appreciated.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum. but, this is a forum for woodworking and router enthusiasts.
I think you would get better results at the *DIY Forum*. if you don't find your answer here.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The only thing I see is that you are using two different materials which may move once in place. Other than that, I would simply glue the piece in place and either caulk or joint cement the space between the resin and drywall. As long as nothing shrinks or moves there shouldn't be a noticeable difference.


----------

